# my zombie baby



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*I found this lil girl at the local D.A.V. Store for $2.49 about a month ago. I picked her for a few reasons, first because she had a solid body and could sit up right on her own, second because her mouth was slightly open and I could give her teeth, and last I liked the fact she had a lil bit larger head than your run of the mill babydoll,







*

*It wasn't until after I got her home and was taking some pics that I noticed she had a speaker in her belly. What a perfect find she was. This is one of those dolls that eats, drinks, and poos. One of the phrases she uses most often is "Mommy I'm hungry". She also likes to sing and say "boo". And what at first seemed like a cute lil laugh appears evil with her new make over. Her eyes open and close, her mouth moves as she talks and opens wide when she wants a bite, and her nose wrinkles up when she makes a "stinky", lol. I sure wish I knew how to post a video.*




























*I decided to only give her the two bottom teeth because that's about the only teeth a baby of this size would have.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Mommy, I'm hungry" - LOL, she's a total hoot!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks great! I like the white eyes and skin tone too.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's really cute. Good job.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love it!!! Great job!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That thing is Great!! I will be looking for one a the thrift store/yard sale ASAP!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I love remaking baby dolls into something spooky. This looks GREAT, and finding one that talks is an added bonus.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I gotta see video of this! Do you have a youtube account? If so, then upload a video to youtube and then paste the youtube url in a reply here. The forum will format and display it for you.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really really like her! Great job!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Hopefully this will work and you all can see the video. Otherwise it's youtube title is.... VampyTink's zombie babydoll*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The sound track that came with that doll is such a perfect contrast to her evil looking exterior:jol:


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh, now that is just perfect! The blinking eyes are just hypnotic.


----------



## LuannThayer (May 18, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

she's a cutie alright! i need to find one now!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*I did a lil browsing around online and found her. She started out as a 2006 version of Hasbro's Baby Alive. There's one on ebay for 20 bucks, seems a lil steep to me though.*


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm wonder if I could make a couple pirate babies... LOL Great Job!!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just want to cuddle with her. I love that she was a Baby Alive. Now she's a Living Dead Baby.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

LOVE her <3 she is soooo cute, great job her make up is perfect


----------



## graveghoul (Jul 5, 2011)

May I ask how you went about painting her? Did you need special paint or special prep work?

I have a couple zombie babies in the planning stages.

Thanks!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

She's awesome!!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I love this thing! (runs to check daughters closet) lol


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

graveghoul said:


> May I ask how you went about painting her? Did you need special paint or special prep work?
> 
> I have a couple zombie babies in the planning stages.
> 
> Thanks!


*Her body and limbs are hard plastic so I used asanding sponge to scuff them. The face is a stretchy rubbery material so I left it alone. You will probably notice in the video that the paint around her mouth is cracked somewhat. All I can do Is touch it up as needed if I want her to continue to talk. I just used your standard acrylic craft paints.*


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

That is perfectly creeparific! I love it!

I wanted to do something like that for my carnivale, but my doll is nowhere as cool as yours! The moving eyes (combined with how you painted them) and moving mouth are just really surreal with the things she says and how she looks. Fab job!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Outstanding and creative use of your find.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love it!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh my, that voice and fabulous skin tone you gave her are just perfect! Creeps me out!


----------

